# Airport Express to extend Time Capsule wireless



## antoszm (Nov 17, 2007)

If anyone can post or point me to somewhere that will walk a person step-by-step through this process I'd appreciate it. I have a Time Capsule at one end of a large house, and want to connect the Express via Cat 5 at the other end of the house to extend the wireless network. I've tried to do it, the Express lights up green but I'm not getting a stronger signal, nor the impression that I've actually accomplished my goal.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

You can actually lose the CAT5 and completely do it wirelessly with a Wireless Distribution System (WDS).

Using the AirPort Admin Utility to create a WDS network with multiple base stations


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

antoszm said:


> If anyone can post or point me to somewhere that will walk a person step-by-step through this process I'd appreciate it. I have a Time Capsule at one end of a large house, and want to connect the Express via Cat 5 at the other end of the house to extend the wireless network. I've tried to do it, the Express lights up green but I'm not getting a stronger signal, nor the impression that I've actually accomplished my goal.


There are two steps.

1)You have to set the Airport Express to 'bridge' mode. You'll find this on the internet connection tab. Set the express to Ethernet, and bridge is under connection sharing.

2)Under wireless, create a wireless network, with the identical Network Name and security settings. Choose whatever channel is appropriate. Might be worth your while to do a site survey using iStumbler, because the best channel might be different in that location. You might also want to make sure you're using the same Radio mode at both ends (in case you have the older AE that doesn't do 802.11n)

I find the performance is much better than WDS.


----------

